# Briggs & Stratton valve seat HELP!



## tegraz (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a briggs & Stratton lawnmower Model-31G777, Type-0120 /E1/021127ZA. It stopped working and when I took the head off I seen the valve seat had came loose from the head. Unfortunately the valve seat was cracked and needing replaced. I contacted B&S who told me they didnt sell the valve seat and I would have to replace the entire head!!!
Does anyone know of an aftermarket supplier who could help me out. Alternatively does anyone know where I can buy an oversized valve seat.
HELP! the grass is getting very long...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Briggs is right. You cannot re-install a valve seat (well, you actually can, we have done it, unsuccessfully, and I do not recommend you trying it). Get a shortblock or a new engine.


----------



## tegraz (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheers K-B.
Sorry but your suggestion of buying a new engine is a silly as Briggs decision not to sell a $2 seat. Seems like a bit of a stitch-up, these engines are well known for popping the valve seat yet Briggs wont sell you a $2 seat, insisting that you need to buy a new head for $300. They will however sell you seats for different engines... just not this one.
Does anyone know if any other inlet-seats will fit this head, cant imagine that Briggs would use this cast for only one engine


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

tegraz said:


> Cheers K-B.
> Sorry but your suggestion of buying a new engine is a silly as Briggs decision not to sell a $2 seat. Seems like a bit of a stitch-up, these engines are well known for popping the valve seat yet Briggs wont sell you a $2 seat, insisting that you need to buy a new head for $300. They will however sell you seats for different engines... just not this one.
> Does anyone know if any other inlet-seats will fit this head, cant imagine that Briggs would use this cast for only one engine


How many valve seats have you successfully replaced? Just curious.


----------



## icrman (Apr 19, 2008)

You may be able to find a guy with a lathe that could make one for you. 
Though the proper material is a bit pricey. On a small engine something like 17-4 would probably live just fine and priced affordably.


----------



## tegraz (Apr 14, 2008)

K-B said:


> How many valve seats have you successfully replaced? Just curious.


On a lawnmower, none, but on motorcycle, car and boat engines, many. Next step is to visit the local machine shop to see if they can make me a valve seat. Thanks for your help


----------

